# All The Gear And No Idea...



## Pablo El Beano (Jun 15, 2019)

After years of using a Moka Pot, I've bit the bullet and got a little Espresso starter kit to get things rolling. Having fun so far. I live in Melbourne, so I'm spoilt for great coffee and I know what I'm shooting for, taste wise. I've got some fantastic roasters in my area too, so I'm just starting to get the feel of how different beans do their thing.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Welcome.... enjoy!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome from me too ?

Smart set up - and the Rose, what a lovely touch ?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Welcome - any questions just ask. Plenty of knowledge from the forum if you need it. But otherwise just practise and play and just see what tastes you enjoy.


----------



## Pablo El Beano (Jun 15, 2019)

MildredM said:


> Welcome from me too ?
> 
> Smart set up - and the Rose, what a lovely touch ?


 I can't take credit for that, that's the wife's doing.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Very nice setup: love the dedicated table for it.


----------

